# Question for Dog Sitter/Walker/Boarder



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm thinking about finding someone to help us out with the dog when required - first time dog owner so apologies if these are dopey questions. Also appreciate that every person providing the service might be different so just looking for general answers

1) Are there people who provide all these services or does it tend to be people don't provide dog walking unless they are boarding (if that makes sense)

2) I don't need a dog walker on a frequent basis but ideally would like someone who could walk him occasionally when needed - do dog walkers prefer to have a regular walking schedule or can you have an "on-call" dog walker (with reasonable notice)

3) The dog is a bit of a handful - he isn't aggressive but can be very reactive and a stresshead which is why I would prefer to put him a home environment as opposed to kennels - how much do people who provide dog services take behaviour into account

Any other information about this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's one set of answers for your research. 

1) Some of the dog walkers I know do home boarding, some don't. Some home boarders don't do dog walking. You should find someone offering the services you want, although make sure you make it clear if one is dependant on the other, as I know some dog walkers who drop the 'inconvenient' part of the services. 

2) Again, you should be able to find both, especially if you find someone who hasn't been going for decades. Some prefer to take on only regulars, some going so far to only take on mon-fri 5 day a week walks. I discount my fulltime regulars and my part time regulars to different amounts. Ad-hoc/occasional bookings I don't discount at all, so in effect charge more which covers the extra admin when working out the schedule. A lot of my newest clients have moved from other dog walkers who have dropped them because they can't offer the flexibility we can.

3) This really depends on your dog and how he reacts. I have had some dogs who 'don't like other dogs' here, because in reality what they don't like is dogs in their face. My dogs and my regulars see too many dogs to get excited about another one and after an initial greeting leave other dogs alone unless invited. Much more difficult to manage are the dogs who are overly friendly and won't leave my dogs alone! If a dog is hard to handle on a walk because of how it was reacting to strange dogs that would be much harder to manage, because my home boarders are walked with my dog walking regulars, they don't get a walk on their own.

Even dogs who aren't reactive can be stressed in a new environment, so someone experienced would be essential for your dog, and if you could find a dog trainer who offers home boarding that would be beneficial as they'd have a background in behaviour.

Often people will recommend a one night trial - if you've got a stressy dog, that won't help. Stressy dogs need at least 3 nights, otherwise they arrive stressed, then go home stressed without having a chance to calm down, and all they get is a bad experience.  Not due to the boarder, but the dogs adrenalin gets up and doesn't get a chance to go back to as near normal as possible.

Sorry that reads a bit lecturey and not really giving you a straight answer! Just my own experiences/opinions based on 6 years of looking after other people's dogs (including rescue dogs).


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

Not lecturey at all in fact can I prey on your knowledge a bit more 

Are there associations I should look for members of or are these more of a marketing tool than a measure of anything. Also should I look for specifics in terms of insurance.

I do like the idea of using a trainer for boarding certainly as it will be for longer periods. Obviously half the battle here is going to get me to be calm about the whole thing. I still phone my OH once a day specifically to check how the dog is and he's been with us for 8 months (the dog, not the OH)


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not a member of a pet sitting organisation, part of the reason is in this blog here - Boredom Busters - Diary of a Dog Walker but also one of my early clients was a member of one of them to try to find a good dog boarder, and he said all he got was a list of their members, just name and contact details. He thought £15 seemed a lot for something he felt he could have googled! Their conditions were also too restrictive for me, for instance only walking 4 dogs at a time. That is usually our limit and none of my staff walk more than 4, ever, but if I'm boarding a dog, well I have 4 of my own dogs. I can't see why I can't walk my 4 (who are very well trained and 3 are small/toy dogs) and a client's dog, especially the dogs who I've looked after since a puppy as they are also well trained. Some of the dogs I picked up from other dog walkers, ofter 4 seems too many as they seem feral!!

There are pros and cons to all the organisations, but (perhaps it's obvious why!) I don't feel not being a member means someone is a bad home boarder. I'm currently going through an audit with Trading Standards to get into their 'Buy With Confidence' scheme, and they are MUCH stricter than the pet sitting orgs.

You'd probably be more confident with a home boarder than your OH if you pick a good one.


----------



## alexpb22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I second everything that Boredom Busters have said.

There are logistical issues with dogs that may be stressed or reactive around other dogs but for us the biggest thing is honesty from the client. I do find that some people play down the reactivity of their dog or even put it down to puppy play in some experiences and some are impossible to walk with other dogs. If this is known from the outset then walks/sitting can potentially be arranged so that the dog doesn't have to be around other dogs which usually saves a lot of time all round.

I don't believe in a lot of these registered associations, namely because there seems to be a lot of them about who all claim to be THE regulatory body and it doesn't guarantee whether someone is good or not or even if they're walking your dog. I also don't really get how they can properly vet dog walkers as it is namely an unregulated industry. At the end of the day, go on recommendation from people who already use their services and do your research online as usually it's easy to find bad reviews.

We also take clients on five days a week (which we like) but we also have adhoc clients who are several days a week and those that are here and there depending on commitments. We'll always try to fit people in whenever possible and be flexible.


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks again. Went on a website for an "association" and they wanted £10 for a list? Will keep going with the research, would prefer word of mouth but we have no doggy friends we might struggle


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi where are you I know many of the dog walkers & boarders on here have country wide connections and may be able to recommend for you


----------



## Happyhoundz (Feb 7, 2013)

Organisations are there to sort the amateurs from the professionals, if a business is part of an association it shows credibility and pride in what they do which protects the pet owners. Also as for the dog walking rule if you are insured for liability you will know that to be insured and covered you cannot walk over usually 5 dogs due to risks ie lost dogs behaviour issues to address etc.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Happyhoundz said:


> Organisations are there to sort the amateurs from the professionals


You can be professional without being a member of an association. Do you consider anyone not a member an 'amateur'? That's a bit of a sweeping statement.



> if a business is part of an association it shows credibility and pride in what they do which protects the pet owners


I have credibility without being part of an association. I'm trusted by lots of the local people and other small businesses, am asked to write for the local paper, and appear on local radio, and offer a fantastic service to our clients. I have a huge amount of pride in what I do - which is why I feel I have to defend myself against your post.



> Also as for the dog walking rule if you are insured for liability you will know that to be insured and covered you cannot walk over usually 5 dogs due to risks ie lost dogs behaviour issues to address etc.


All the insurance companies I've contacted insure for 6 dogs. Well behaved dogs that I've walked from puppies, 6 is absolutely no risk compared to taking on, say, a new dog, walking it on its own and it panics and runs off.

Also as dog walkers we shouldn't be 'addressing' behaviour problem.


----------



## Happyhoundz (Feb 7, 2013)

Why not? We are qualified and deal with behaviour issues as requested. We are not just a dog walker.
Contacted insurers? Do you mean you are part of?
I was merely saying its not just a way of charging you to be on these organisations it's what they represent to pet owners and are worth while and provide a lot of support for instance we are part of NarpsUK


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Happyhoundz said:


> Why not? We are qualified and deal with behaviour issues as requested. We are not just a dog walker.
> Contacted insurers? Do you mean you are part of?
> I was merely saying its not just a way of charging you to be on these organisations it's what they represent to pet owners and are worth while and provide a lot of support for instance we are part of NarpsUK


If you are a dog trainer, then working with a dog with behaviour issues is fine, but it shouldn't be done on a group dog walk, because it's not fair on the other customers who just want their dogs walked, don't want to put their dogs at risk, and want their fare share of the dog walker's time and attention. That's my professional opinion.

Am I part of? Part of what?

If you belong to Narps that's great, I won't criticise dog walkers for their choice to join (I reserve the right to criticise the organisation in general), so please don't criticise those of us professionals who have chosen not to join. Especially as I've gone through Trading Standards which is much stricter!


----------



## Sneal (Oct 2, 2012)

If you don't have any friends or work colleagues who have dog walkers they can recommend, try visiting pet shops, vets, training schools or groomers. I would guess they all have cards from dog walkers and they may give you some feedback on what other customers have said. 

I am quite new, so I have my cards in all of these businesses and make sure I use their services and keep popping in to say hello, hows business and would you like more cards. I also recommend them to others but only if I like them. It works both ways. 

I am not a member of a professional organisation, but consider myself to be a professional, honest and hard working dog walker. I don't think you get any guarantees either way. 

Contact a couple of local walkers and chat about what you want. Some may not be able to help as they have enough dogs already. Others may be able to. 

Trust your instincts initially, and start the relationship gently. Maybe have the dog walked while you or your husband are home, so the dog gets used to a new walker. Then take it from there. Good luck.


----------



## Happyhoundz (Feb 7, 2013)

I give my dogs equal attention throughout the entire stay especially on the walk! It is for that reason insurers state a limit to the number of dogs walked at any one time-for their safety. Training is conducted with them all, what use is being a dog walker if they won't respond to your commands to keep them safe such as recall, heeling and controlled interactions with other dogs????? I was not criticising your choice not to join for whatever reason that may be I was simply defending the organisations you are for some reason criticizing which I also have a right to do. Without their support we wouldn't be as able as we are and clients are always reassured by some authentication.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

There's a difference between teaching dogs the things you mention and behaviour problems.


----------



## Happyhoundz (Feb 7, 2013)

Indeed there is which is dealt with as requested at our premises while my staff play and care for the other dogs in our care whilst that is happening


----------

